# Vomiting undigested wet food?



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

Koda just threw up undigested wet food from yesterday. It was Nutro Ultra LBP canned wet food. This has happened 2 times over, 2 in the car and 1 on the couch. Tonight makes it 3 in the car. It all has been wet food. 

I talked to the vet at Banfield and they didn't seem concerned about it, but I will be calling my old regular vet tomorrow.

Does anyone have any insight as to why this is happening? Other than it not being digested, he has been eating, peeing and pooping normally, as normal as a dog would.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No suggestions, just want to say I hope that your pup gets better.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He is regurgitating un-digested food eaten the day before? 
Wonder if it could be megaesophagus:

Michigan Veterinary Specialists - Megaesophagus

Canine Megaesophagus, Aspiration Pneumonia & Myasthenia Gravis


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I am wondering if this is still something to do with the large amount of newspaper your pup ate. From what I remember your vet didn't do any xrays. While yes, newspaper is digestible, if there is any kind of finish on it, it isn't. Or if bits of it got lodged somehow...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd guess it has to do w/the newspaper still.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

It was plain ol' news paper, no finish or glaze added to any side. He's pooping normal, I don't know if it could still have anything to do with the newspaper though. There's no blockage otherwise he wouldn't poop. My vet is open tomorrow (closed today) and I'm going to call her.

Also going to look into those links, thanks!


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

It may be the megaesophagus, but I would think he would be regurgitating dry food too? I would be concerned.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> It may be the megaesophagus, but I would think he would be regurgitating dry food too? I would be concerned.


No, he hasn't regurgitated dry food.

I'm thinking he may have an intolerance to canned/wet food? But I don't know why it would be in the stomach for a day or 2.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well it is not digesting. Something's going on.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

Unfortunately my vet isn't open til Tuesday. Koda is eating, drinking, and running around the apartment. I'm going to opt for xrays when I get my next paycheck or if I can get a high enough loan from my bank.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If he digests kibble, maybe the canned is just too rich for him. Leave it out if you can.
I've never cared much for that brand anyway - do you have a Costco around you?
We feed the foster dogs here the canned Chicken/rice and Lamb/rice which comes in a case.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes, kibble is no problem, he never vomits it up. Not even with the canned food.
I will leave out canned food. But I have 3 cans left and I don't know if I can return them without a receipt, I got them from Pet Supermarket.
The nearest Costco is 45 mins -1 hour away. I'll talk to my mom about it since she actually lives around it. I was thinking of putting him on Kirkland anyway. Just seeing way too many negative things about Nutro.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well Diamond (who makes Kirkland signature dog food) had recalls, but we were not in the recall zones. We still feed it to our fosters and our own dogs.
We don't usually use canned food unless a dog needs pills and they are tough to administer without hiding them in food or something.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Halion said:


> Unfortunately my vet isn't open til Tuesday. Koda is eating, drinking, and running around the apartment. I'm going to opt for xrays when I get my next paycheck or if I can get a high enough loan from my bank.


Care Credit is available if approved. It can literally be a lifesaver for sudden emergencies. There are also organizations that may be able to help with emergency vet care. The full list, state by state is on the Humane Society's web page.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't feed Nutro to my enemies dog. Google all the problems people have with it, vomiting and diarrhea being a big one. Even more extreme, the insane amount of cases of kidney/liver problems that come from eating Nutro. Not a brand I'd trust.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I wouldn't feed Nutro to my enemies dog. Google all the problems people have with it, vomiting and diarrhea being a big one. Even more extreme, the insane amount of cases of kidney/liver problems that come from eating Nutro. Not a brand I'd trust.


Yep, exactly why I'm going to get him off Nutro. I'm going to talk to my mom about getting Kirkland. They make a puppy food right?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

In kibble yes, not in canned.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> In kibble yes, not in canned.


If I did switch him onto Kirkland, how long should I keep him on it? It's really between Kirkland and TOTW now.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

My mom doesn't have a membership and I live too far away to even care to pay for one, so I suppose TOTW is the next best choice?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Taste of the Wild had some issues w/calcium ratios which escape me at the moment. You'd better hang on for a bit there.

Diamond Naturals is the equivalent of Diamond. Where do you live, state? Also what's available to you, Petco? Petsmart? A feed store? A specialty pet store?


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Taste of the Wild had some issues w/calcium ratios which escape me at the moment. You'd better hang on for a bit there.
> 
> Diamond Naturals is the equivalent of Diamond. Where do you live, state? Also what's available to you, Petco? Petsmart? A feed store? A specialty pet store?


I'm in Tampa, FL. We have Pet Supermarket, Petco, Petsmart, and a private holistic vendor about 10-15 mins away.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

The vendor's website says they carry these:

Food


Blue Buffalo, Bravo, California Natural, Canidae, Evo, Felidae, Innova, Merrick, Natures Variety, Orijen, Stella & Chewys, Solid Gold, Wellness and Weruva


Treats


California Natural Health Bars, Canidae Biscuits and Bits, Dogswell, Evo Wild Cravings, Innova Health Bars, Fruitables, Lazy Dog Gourmet Cookies, Merrick, Plato, Stella & Chewy’s, Sojourner Farms, Solid Gold, Wellbars, Wet Noses, Yoghund, Zukes and more!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If I had to choose, California Natural would probably be the best for the price. I've used it and it feeds out quite well. Solid Gold is also a good choice but they've gone up in price over the years. :/ Wellness would also be a good choice and reasonably priced for what they are. My favorite of the list would be EVO but because of the high calc/phos in it, there is a possibility it could contribute to problems like pano in LB puppies. Many will recommend Orijen but it's really really expensive and diarrhea is a common issue on it.

I'd probably go for California Natural kibble and go to Petsmart and get Authority for the canned food. JMO.  Or if you want everything in one place, I'd say Authority canned food and either Authority kibble or Simply Nourish kibble, both are available at Petsmart. Simply Nourish makes a canned food too but at $2 a tin, I prefer the Authority brand for $1 per 13oz tin.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh and idk how old your puppy is (Or what all your Petsmart offers because that also makes a difference in what value you'll get out of it) but Petsmart has a puppy package filled with coupons good towards a lot of different things. You pay $19.99 for the book and one of the coupons is $15 off a select "premium" food. (I bought 38.5lb of Pro Plan Selects on sale for $28.99, got $15 off and ended up only paying $15ish for the whole bag after tax) You also get a free Kong Ziggie treat, 2 free sessions at Doggy Day Camp (If your Petsmart offers it), free puppy bath/brush/groom (Again, if your Petsmart offers it and the dog has to be under 6 months old), $10 off Advantix II + $10 off Advantage II, $10 off microchip at Banfield (If your Petsmart has one), ect. Plus when you register online, you get over $100 in additional coupons. Worth it IMO.

This is the list of foods that are included in the $15 coupon:

Authority
Nature's Recipe
AvoDerm
Bil-Jac
Nutro Ultra/Max/Natural Choice (Ick!)
Blue Buffalo
Organix
Natural Ultramix
Pro Plan
Simply Nourish
Eukanuba
Royal Canin
Innova
Science Diet
Wellness

Plus you can find coupons online for some of the brands to get even MORE money off your purchase.  (I love coupons)


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

diamond just had a lot of recalls including taste of the wild

Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall of One Production Run of Dry Dog Food Due to a Potential Health Risk Recall is limited to one formula of Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover?s Soul distributed to 10 states

Diamond Pet Recall |
Multiple Diamond Dog Foods Now Linked to Salmonella Outbreak in Humans

anyone who feeds diamond should really stop, as they are constantly having recalls and even other foods they manufacturer are being affected


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

What is a brand that Diamond doesn't produce? Would California Natural be the next best choice?


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

diamond makes almost every brand out there except Fromm, Merrick, Acana, Blue, and a few others. i am not sure if they mfg california natural..

i feed merrick, its a good middle ground food and they have grain free and regular food as well. i feed the wilderness blend to my 2 dogs and they do very good on it


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

Fromm seems like a good brand to go with. Any experience on that one?

EDIT: I can't seem to find a retailer that sells Fromm around my area. I see a lot of people have their pets on Orijen, though. My pet Supermarket does sell Orijen.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

You need to determine if he is vomiting or regurgitating. Its a big difference.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

kr16 said:


> You need to determine if he is vomiting or regurgitating. Its a big difference.


He is expelling canned Nutro Ultra LBP whole, undigested.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

OK but is it coming from the stomach? 

Have you seen him do it? 

Vomiting is an active process. There is gagging, heaving, and retching as the body actively expels stomach contents. Regurgitation is passive. With regurgitation, food is swallowed from the mouth but never really goes very far beyond that point. Food sits in the esophagus until it simply falls back out the mouth.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

kr16 said:


> OK but is it coming from the stomach?
> 
> Have you seen him do it?
> 
> Vomiting is an active process. There is gagging, heaving, and retching as the body actively expels stomach contents. Regurgitation is passive. With regurgitation, food is swallowed from the mouth but never really goes very far beyond that point. Food sits in the esophagus until it simply falls back out the mouth.


He's holding it for 1-2 days at a time (if given wet canned food). He throws it up in the car from being car sick. 

I don't know if it's regurgitation or actual vomiting. He eats kibble right after eating his wet food, so I don't know if it's sitting in the esophagus. 

Right before it comes out, he makes retching noises then 5 seconds later it's out and whole.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Halion said:


> He's holding it for 1-2 days at a time (if given wet canned food). He throws it up in the car from being car sick.
> 
> I don't know if it's regurgitation or actual vomiting. He eats kibble right after eating his wet food, so I don't know if it's sitting in the esophagus.
> 
> Right before it comes out, he makes retching noises then 5 seconds later it's out and whole.


 
So he only does this after car rides or during them? 

How long after he eats is he doing this in the car? 


Regurgitation is pretty much like a quick burp and the food comes out. There can be a small amount of time like a gagging. vomit you can usual see the stomach moving.

Its kind of important to figure out which it is, big difference.

When he runs around do you hear any noises like a gurgle noise or like a water sound coming from his neck area?


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

kr16 said:


> So he only does this after car rides or during them?
> 
> How long after he eats is he doing this in the car?
> 
> ...


During car rides. Only happened ONCE on the couch, but the other couple of times was on car rides. Usually 20-30 minutes in he'll throw it up.

No, no sounds when he runs around. It kind of is really quick after the sudden noise, it's pretty much right after the noise.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

some more questions since I read your other topic. Is he lethargic and how is his appetite?


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

kr16 said:


> some more questions since I read your other topic. Is he lethargic and how is his appetite?


He's no long lethargic. It happened to be a side effect from the Clavamox he was prescribed for his Rhinitis (Banfield vet failed to tell me, my old regular vet explained to me). He is eating 3 and a half cups of food a day. 1 in the morning, 1 and a half in the afternoon around 2ish and 1 at night. He usually wants more, so I give him half a cup more if I feel he wants it.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Halion said:


> He's no long lethargic. It happened to be a side effect from the Clavamox he was prescribed for his Rhinitis (Banfield vet failed to tell me, my old regular vet explained to me). He is eating 3 and a half cups of food a day. 1 in the morning, 1 and a half in the afternoon around 2ish and 1 at night. He usually wants more, so I give him half a cup more if I feel he wants it.


 
Just keep an eye on it and I guess no car rides, lol.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

kr16 said:


> Just keep an eye on it and I guess no car rides, lol.


been keeping a real close eye. His wet food has been eliminated. I may be switching him to Orijen puppy formula on my next paycheck. Definitely going to go off the Nutro as soon as I can.

The vet told me I can give him an OTC drug (don't remember the name, started with a T) 30 mins prior to a long trip.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

some puppies get car sick, if you are going to take him in the car dont feed him the night before... some pups grow out of it, some dont. my last gsd was horribly carsick as a pup, it took me6 months to get her used to the car rides and not throw up. if this is the only time he is throwing up then its just motion sickness in the car. if he is throwing up at other times then it is something to worry about.


----------

